# danger danger danger its me!!!



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

well guys.,
i started a topic a while bck asking everyone what theyre names are, at the end i said i was looking into changing my name, well..... i friggin did it!!!
heres the proof:


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

...


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

last one!!!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Sweet!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

lol i have to wait until 1st of sept to start using it, thats wen i am gonna b 18!


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

danger haha thats an awsome middle name.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

hahaha your middle name is gonna be danger


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

you will always be stuart matthew garbutt to me


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> hahaha your middle name is gonna be danger :laugh:


 fo sho'


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I've gotta admit, i think you are the only person I know that that would even think about changing their name, let alone actually do it!!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

just noticed your signature, what ever happened to your super dooper cool one we were designing?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

wot u going on about ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

That's cool you changed your name. Why "Danger"?

I was going to change my name from Jeff to Haywood Jablowme, but I decided it was too much paperwork.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

bullsnake, its not alot of peprwork, its well easy.
why danger? ... well how good of a chat up line would it be,

Me : " my name is stuart d garbutt"
Some Very hot girl : "what does the d stand for"
me : "danger of course"
Some Very hot girl : "oh i love you make love to me now"


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

did it cost you to change it

your fucked in the head


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

your nuts dude.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> bullsnake, its not alot of peprwork, its well easy.
> why danger? ... well how good of a chat up line would it be,
> 
> Me : " my name is stuart d garbutt"
> ...


 LMAO
I agree with xenon.
good luck getting some puss though. If that gives you the confidence to go holler at some hoes than mo power to you. lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

This can be your new logo. You can upload it as wallpaper here: http://www.piranha-games.com/wallpaper.html


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet bull thnx!!!!
it cost £39 innes.
i think it will be great. and i dont need to let ne1 know about it when i get aproper job or nething.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Not only do you dress up as Spider-Man but now your middle name is gonna be Danger!

your nuts!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> bullsnake, its not alot of peprwork, its well easy.
> why danger? ... well how good of a chat up line would it be,
> 
> Me : " my name is stuart d garbutt"
> ...










yeah right until u take out your spidey man pajama's


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Death in # said:


> spiderman2099uk said:
> 
> 
> > bullsnake, its not alot of peprwork, its well easy.
> ...


 That picture creases me up!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

lol, i know im cool...
they ent pj's it is normal dresswear for me, especially when i fighting the likes of venom, green goblin, and doc ock.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

:laugh: That'll be a straight jacket for one then!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

as if, you cant contain spiderman!!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

that is so good i think i my change my name to something unusual.

damn it already is.
dixon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think the name change rules


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

haha. that is too much man. also if a girl sleeps with you b/c ur name is danger, double wrap it :laugh:


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

nice!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

cheers guys!
i cant wait until i get my pass port with my new name on!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

that's awesome man. do they charge you an expensive amount when you change names?? sorry for my curiousity.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

its £39 dunno how much it is in $$$ but i think it is ok price really, especially for sumthin that i will have forever!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

lol back by popular demand!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

this thread is a thing of comic beauty.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

im more of a fan of my dressing up but ahwell...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

well sh*t, I'm going to change my name to Bad m**********r then.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

man, that's so f*cking gangster.

"babe...danger is my middle name."


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

you know it! ^^^


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

holy sh!t spiderman, that is classic man!
i doubled over chuckling.

how long did it take to do?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Xenon said:


> your nuts dude.
> [snapback]516588[/snapback]​


hahaha



b_ack51 said:


> haha. that is too much man. also if a girl sleeps with you b/c ur name is danger, double wrap it :laugh:
> [snapback]517344[/snapback]​


ROFLMFAO


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Drew said:


> well sh*t, I'm going to change my name to Bad m**********r then.
> [snapback]1158142[/snapback]​





> man, that's so f*cking gangster.
> 
> "babe...danger is my middle name."


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

it took 3 days to go through, im currently changing my passport, i waited till it ran out before i change it coz it'll cost £42

i just cant wait till uni so i can start bustin it out on the ladies


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow I cant believe you actually changed your name


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

believe it baby


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

austin.......... danger powers


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think its great


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I Missed this thread the first time, but tnot this time.
Thats f*cking Gangster man. GAnGSTA!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Danger ...............Danger...............Get on the floor , the feeling right here ...


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

cumin form gordeez that is an honour
all i need is k fizzlys blessing!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Dude...you rock!


----------



## mikeoway (Apr 13, 2003)

damn this is too funny









Hope you have a lot of fun w/ it


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Man, I feel bad for your parents. Its like a dick slap to their face....lol


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Danger ...............Danger...............Get on the floor , the feeling right here ...
> [snapback]1158453[/snapback]​


Haha he does have a song named after him now.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Hot Girl: "Wow Stuart that looks dangerous!"
Stuard: "Danger's my middle name baby.....seriously"


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> cumin form gordeez that is an honour
> all i need is k fizzlys blessing!
> [snapback]1158457[/snapback]​


Fizzle is no more...Plus His ghetto pass got Revoked for being an 18 y/o *VIRGIZZLE*


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nah hes back i saw him another post


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> nah hes back i saw him another post
> [snapback]1159634[/snapback]​


Either way, his Ghetto pass got *REVOKED*, read post above :nod:


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

oh man


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> ...
> [snapback]516528[/snapback]​


Nice going Matt!

Congrats.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

some woman game me sh*t about this today and refused to give me my post, because she didnt believe my middle name was danger


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

StuartDanger said:


> some woman game me sh*t about this today and refused to give me my post, because she didnt believe my middle name was danger


lol
Dumb Broad.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

what do you mean give you your post????


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

my mail.... sorry
she was like ... whats your name, i said stuart danger garbutt and she was like no way, your joking. i didnt have any i.d on me so had to walk all the way home to get my passport and walk all the way back

i so could have uppercutted her where she stood


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

StuartDanger said:


> my mail.... sorry
> she was like ... whats your name, i said stuart danger garbutt and she was like no way, your joking. i didnt have any i.d on me so had to walk all the way home to get my passport and walk all the way back
> 
> i so could have uppercutted her where she stood


i bet she couldnt believe your name was garbutt









oh u meant the danger part??


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> my mail.... sorry
> she was like ... whats your name, i said stuart danger garbutt and she was like no way, your joking. i didnt have any i.d on me so had to walk all the way home to get my passport and walk all the way back
> 
> i so could have uppercutted her where she stood


i bet she couldnt believe your name was garbutt









oh u meant the danger part??
[/quote]

har de har har


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

lol that is funny man I would have been pissed to


----------

